# URPad closing locations, merging into 3 central non-rental datacenter --- DUMPS COLOCROSSING!



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

Just got this in my inbox....



> Recently we sent an email to all customers about the closing of our Iceland location. After reviewing the feedback we received, we have decided to close additional locations. The locations we are closing are where we do not own the equipment.
> 
> We will be changing URPad's server locations to Los Angeles, Houston, and Orlando, and eliminating all other locations. In the new locations we have total control over your hosting services with on-site datacenter staff, and we have brand new hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

> We want to thank our former datacenters, ColoCrossing


Liars


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh boy.

I think this is a good thing, really. I'm sure clients will be upset with having to move to new locations, thats to be expected, but I've seen pictures of the new gear they're being relocated to and for those that stay I think it'll be good for them.

Well, I know URPad had a lot of servers with CC so I guess the good news for current CC customers is that you should be getting emails from Jon soon with some server deals as he tries to recover his loss...


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

Short notice... Well at least to start migrations.

Locations aren't where existing datacenters are.  So going to be some unhappy customers.  3 months credit and refunds = good idea.

This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

I think it was something that was always going to happen when RLT took over, the Houston boxes work really well for me in that area with surprisingly good latency to Scotland. at just 120ms.  Plus I can always drop in on RLT if they piss me off as I visit there twice a year to visit that side of the family.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

120ms from Scotland to Houston?  Yeah that's pretty good.   What carrier is achieving that long haul time?

I've been curious about how these brands would be merged into Root Level and what the master plan was.  Unsure if this is it.  But, what I see is far wiser than most providers --- OWN YOUR OWN HARDWARE and IPs.     That was clear in the email 

Boy I'd hate to be their support team right now.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> I think it was something that was always going to happen when RLT took over, the Houston boxes work really well for me in that area with surprisingly good latency to Scotland. at just 120ms.  Plus I can always drop in on RLT if they piss me off as I visit there twice a year to visit that side of the family.




At least the cabling is good!


----------



## RandalBurns (Oct 15, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> I think it was something that was always going to happen when RLT took over, the Houston boxes work really well for me in that area with surprisingly good latency to Scotland. at just 120ms.  Plus I can always drop in on RLT if they piss me off as I visit there twice a year to visit that side of the family.



We would love to have you drop in and visit anytime!


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> At least the cabling is good!


Oh it's just pretty.  You know messy cable works much better, higher throughput and certainly more secure.

They could have saved a bundle if they just used whoever EGI does to rack and stack their gear.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 15, 2013)

ROFL! That is all.  opcorn:


----------



## texteditor (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> They could have saved a bundle if they just used whoever EGI does to rack and stack their gear.


I don't think child labor is legal, even in Texas


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

texteditor said:


> I don't think child labor is legal, even in Texas


Those aren't children, those are young animals dressed up over at EGI.  Might be fully grown men in those costumes.


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> 120ms from Scotland to Houston?  Yeah that's pretty good.   What carrier is achieving that long haul time?
> 
> I've been curious about how these brands would be merged into Root Level and what the master plan was.  Unsure if this is it.  But, what I see is far wiser than most providers --- OWN YOUR OWN HARDWARE and IPs.     That was clear in the email
> 
> Boy I'd hate to be their support team right now.


Once it get to the UK shoreline it's on abovenet all the way through to the box.

Ping statistics for ...................:

    Packets: Sent = 16, Received = 16, Lost = 0 (0% lo

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

    Minimum = 118ms, Maximum = 137ms, Average = 122ms


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

Abovenet rocks.... I love a provider mix that is heavy on it.... at last check...


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

Oops, forgot this bit 

Tracing route to 209................ over a maximum of 30 hops

 

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  READYSHARE [192.168.1.1]

  2    11 ms     6 ms     9 ms  cpc18-thor5-2-0-gw.14-2.cable.virginmedia.com [.....................]

  3     7 ms    10 ms     9 ms  renf-core-2b-ae4-3978.network.virginmedia.net [62.254.191.217]

  4    15 ms    50 ms    14 ms  leed-bb-1c-ae2-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253.174.41]

  5    20 ms    18 ms    24 ms  213.152.245.53

  6    18 ms    19 ms    23 ms  ge-4-2-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.157]

  7    92 ms    98 ms    92 ms  xe-4-3-0.cr2.dca2.us.above.net [64.125.24.41]

  8    93 ms    96 ms   113 ms  xe-0-0-0.cr1.dca2.us.above.net [64.125.28.241]

  9   121 ms   118 ms   132 ms  xe-0-2-0.cr1.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.25.114]

 10   120 ms   125 ms   122 ms  xe-0-1-0.er1.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.28.5]

 11   131 ms   122 ms   120 ms  64.125.188.46.t00604-06.above.net [64.125.188.46]

 12   124 ms   120 ms   119 ms  206-126-39-138.static.nstci.net [206.126.39.138]

 13   122 ms   121 ms   119 ms  houston2.vitalvps.com [198.176.28.2]

 14   120 ms   119 ms   119 ms  209...................


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Oops, forgot this bit
> 
> Tracing route to 209................ over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> ...


Oh nice... that's actually a lot better than I expected. I don't get 14 hops from here to some place a few states away sometimes.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

So who is going to dump ColoCrossing next?


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

I still have one of those yearly deals in Texas from URPad that is with CC for comparison, might not seem much of a difference but it matters.

Ping statistics for ........................:

    Packets: Sent = 19, Received = 19, Lost = 0 (0% los

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

    Minimum = 136ms, Maximum = 151ms, Average = 139ms

 

 


Tracing route to host.colocrossing.com [.............................]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

 

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  READYSHARE [192.168.1.1]

  2    32 ms     9 ms    17 ms  cpc18-thor5-2-0-gw.14-2.cable.virginmedia.com [..................]

  3    10 ms     7 ms     7 ms  renf-core-2a-ae4-3978.network.virginmedia.net [62.254.191.97]

  4    15 ms    17 ms    14 ms  manc-bb-1c-ae13-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253.174.37]

  5    13 ms    15 ms    16 ms  brhm-bb-1b-et-400-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253.175.69]

  6    15 ms    17 ms    15 ms  brhm-bb-1c-ae7-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253.174.102]

  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.

  8    19 ms    21 ms    25 ms  linx.10ge.lon.bboi.net [195.66.224.233]

  9   100 ms    98 ms    97 ms  ny60-vl14-lon-vl14.bboi.net [66.216.48.213]

 10   106 ms   104 ms   103 ms  nj-ten2-1-ny60-ten1-4.bboi.net [66.216.1.106]

 11   114 ms    99 ms   104 ms  ash-ten1-5-nj-ten2-2.bboi.net [66.216.1.161]

 12   122 ms   123 ms   118 ms  atl-ten3-1-ash-ten3-1.bboi.net [66.216.1.157]

 13   130 ms   139 ms   124 ms  nsh-ten1-1-atl-ten3-2.bboi.net [64.127.130.58]

 14   132 ms   136 ms   137 ms  dal-ten2-1-nsh-ten1-4.bboi.net [64.127.130.50]

 15   137 ms   241 ms   147 ms  8011-on-net-cust.bboi.net [64.127.129.118]

 16   137 ms   136 ms   138 ms  quadranet-colocrossing.quadranet.com [96.44.148.54]

 17   139 ms   139 ms   141 ms  host.colocrossing.com [206.217.139.166]

 18   141 ms   140 ms   138 ms  dallas.dzfav.net [198.23.134.130]

 19   141 ms   139 ms   137 ms  host.colocrossing.com [.............]


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> So who is going to dump ColoCrossing next?


Well BuyVM was planning on it, and then Jon did them a favor and allowed them to leave earlier then what the original contract stated. So that's good, and nice of Jon to let them leave sooner rather than later. I don't think Jon saw it as a favor, but I think Fran and Pony does.


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

Indeed, that is going to be quite a big hit loosing both of them.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well BuyVM was planning on it, and then Jon did them a favor and allowed them to leave earlier then what the original contract stated. So that's good, and nice of Jon to let them leave sooner rather than later. I don't think Jon saw it as a favor, but I think Fran and Pony does.


I doubt Jon has much of an opinion outside of "I got someone who will pay me a lot fucking more and talk a lot less shit". Jon was losing likely $1k/month+ off our contract and was either hoping to make it up with us on volume, etc.

The service was usually spot on with the only issues being the back talk we got and the 3 network outages we had. Jon manned up a while back and apologized to me for the issues we could show were CC related and the 3rd one we wrote off as a 'shit happens, stupid FreeBSD'.

All of my issues with them are entirely related to how LE is handled. Aldryic has no issues until someone starts swinging at me. Once that happens it's all pants off and all ties on.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Indeed, that is going to be quite a big hit loosing both of them.


Which means.... it is time for CVPS to have some server special dedicated offering if the servers are old.  

Otherwise, who in CC land gets some new servers for expansion and a crazy offer (inheriting URPad's servers)...  Hudson Valley Host is my guess.   But really, CC is due to rollout some more brands, cause the old ones have been beat.   See today's LEB offer.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I doubt Jon has much of an opinion outside of "I got someone who will pay me a lot fucking more and talk a lot less shit". Jon was losing likely $1k/month+ off our contract and was either hoping to make it up with us on volume, etc.


What Jon's not of the school of thought that all shit talking about CC is good publicity?   When did he come to his senses?

*BREAKING NEWS:*

BuyVM was lured to Buffalo with low low prices, so Jon could sell that location to others.

When the Pony Express leaves, others are following.


----------



## mikho (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm expecting alot of drama on LE* because of the "sudden" leave from so many locations.


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

mikho said:


> I'm expecting alot of drama on LE* because of the "sudden" leave from so many locations.


Hmm, not so sure, if anything people should be expecting it to happen more now so it should come with less of a surprise.


----------



## nunim (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> What Jon's not of the school of thought that all shit talking about CC is good publicity?   When did he come to his senses?
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> 
> ...


It was Chris that was of the school of thought that all publicity is good publicity, which is true to an extent.  BuyVM is only one rack in Buffalo, doesn't sound like that huge of a loss for CC. I'm not sure how many servers URPAD had with them but I would hate to be customers getting shifted to a new location, I'm sure this will piss off a lot of customers.


----------



## Alto (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure what it was, but something always put me off URPad. Obviously glad I didn't pick any plans up now, I'd be pissed had I gone for Iceland.


----------



## mikho (Oct 15, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Hmm, not so sure, if anything people should be expecting it to happen more now so it should come with less of a surprise.


We are talking about LE*, there will always be someone who "never got the email" and are furious because of this "out of the blue" shutdown of locations.


It has happened before and will happen again. Probably not as escaleted as before since many of the "old" users are not so active there anymore.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

Agree @nunim.... In this industry really hard to say who is what size.  URPAD + BuyVM has to equal some serious containers total.

Hard to remember back pre-BuyVM in Buffalo... but Buffalo took off when they headed there --- well as much as it probably ever is going to.  My opinion is things have never sold in Buffalo anywhere near level of Cali/Vegas for them.   

I know of multiple companies that gave Buffalo a shake from VPS offering but pulled out due to lack of interest from customers.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 15, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Once that happens it's all pants off and all ties on.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRTB-FTMdk


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

Apologies if this was mentioned already... but have you created recent backups of customers data on the nodes you are moving before making this announcement? Not that I would think any datacenter would stoop so low to do anything to try to delay or prevent you from moving, though in this industry you never know.


----------



## Artie (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone else having intermittent issue accessing urpad.net and it's client area?

I smell <insert conspiracy here>.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 15, 2013)

We are aware our billing panel is down, it appears we are sustaining a heavy DDoS attack at this time


----------



## RandalBurns (Oct 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Apologies if this was mentioned already... but have you created recent backups of customers data on the nodes you are moving before making this announcement? Not that I would think any datacenter would stoop so low to do anything to try to delay or prevent you from moving, though in this industry you never know.


Yes, We have backups.


----------



## zim (Oct 15, 2013)

People suck. I wonder who would be behind a urpad ddos attack right now.


----------



## jarland (Oct 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Apologies if this was mentioned already... but have you created recent backups of customers data on the nodes you are moving before making this announcement? Not that I would think any datacenter would stoop so low to do anything to try to delay or prevent you from moving, though in this industry you never know.


I do think that very much so. If you ignore all opinion about the buffalo dc, forget any beef anyone has with them, and just google for statements of clients all the way back through the beginning of velocity servers, you'd see a glaringly obvious trend of spiteful actions toward clients, new and old.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

jarland said:


> I do think that very much so. If you ignore all opinion about the buffalo dc, forget any beef anyone has with them, and just google for statements of clients all the way back through the beginning of velocity servers, you'd see a glaringly obvious trend of spiteful actions toward clients, new and old.


Randal says they've created backups of all client data. Which is good. No 'magic hard drive failures' now. Well, I guess that can still happen but atleast they have a copy of the data offsite.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

zim said:


> People suck. I wonder who would be behind a urpad ddos attack right now.


Clearly someone asshurt.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

See URPad was even civil to their "former" datacenters.  Mentioning them and all chummy.   No foul bud, we just need to take control of our stuff and control costs and resources better. 

Hehe and they still get DDoS'd.  Let me guess DNS amplification again?

I bet if they migrate their control panel stuff over to Colocrossing then the DDoS will magically cease.

Hey it worked for Lowendtalk/box right ?

Perhaps Root Level should read about my experience with those double crossing bastards in Buffalo:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2198-dealing-with-the-buffalo-ddos-mafia/


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> See URPad was even civil to their "former" datacenters.  Mentioning them and all chummy.   No foul bud, we just need to take control of our stuff and control costs and resources better.
> 
> Hehe and they still get DDoS'd.  Let me guess DNS amplification again?
> 
> ...


Well, I'd be happy to share what logs I could to help. I'm sure others would too. All I know is that every time vpsBoard has a 'controversial' thread posted, namely anything regarding a certain DC, it seems to attract some level of DDoS. Then TeraFire posts a 'refugee offer' (which was quite good, btw. I got a nice yearly VPS with them) and they've gotten hit hard. Though in IRC he said, "I think urpad is replacing us as the target for ddos". Wonder if the attack on TeraFire has stopped as the target has shifts to URPad? Anyway, h may have some logs that would help out.

Still, best case scenario likely is just proving we're all being hit the same.

EDIT: Of course I'm not saying they are behind the attacks. I'm just saying it's such an insane  coincidence though.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> Hehe and they still get DDoS'd.  Let me guess DNS amplification again?


Correct...


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

TeraFire wasn't DDoS'ed --- someone attempted to digitally murder them / put them out of business.  Big floods and kept going and going for days is my understanding.

I got the treatment like I said with that link days ago.   Auto nulled   That's fine, DDoS only networks for me.   Cause I am not paying the Buffalo mob protection racket money.   I wish I had forensic info because I'd corkscrew it up their ass until they said sorry or at least beat their booters down to a network of a much smaller size.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

PS: I love you whiny cry babies with your DDoS attacks.    vpsBoard is honored to be chewing up bandwidth while you attack away.  

Keep it coming! There are many more targets than you have bandwidth and booters to drown.   One of these days when I catch you I am coming over and busting your fucking arms.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 15, 2013)

While you're busting arms, mind getting the asshole who wrote CryptoLocker too?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 16, 2013)

I was reading the topic and my first thought was "oh they will be ddosed for that".

And yup yet another ddos target. I just lost sight of all the latest victims.

Can anyone sum up all ddos targets of the last weeks?

As far as I remember all of them not that good friends of CC, or?

Difference between BuyVM and URPad:

BuyVM owns hardware so CC will just loose the energy/transit billings.

But URPad did just rent the servers. So that servers will idle... time for a LEB special, or?

Hopefully someone get the logs of the DNS attacks, write up abuse reports to the hosters and get some ips back.

It is a shame that ddos attacks are so cheap. If you google for it (reports) they state that is is about 120$ per hour. So someone has to pay about 3000$ per day for that "service".

A lot of money for a "angry customer" but not that much money for a "angry hoster"/dc.

Just counting the number of days through the last weeks.

Quite a lot of money spent by accident with perfect timing on some very selected targets.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 16, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I was reading the topic and my first thought was "oh they will be ddosed for that".
> 
> And yup yet another ddos target. I just lost sight of all the latest victims.
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head:

vpsBoard - But that's not unusual.

TeraFire - They offered a CC 'refugee' deal for those wanting to be in better hands. Their attack looks like it has stopped and moved to URPad.

URPad - Well, you see why.

But I'm sure they'll say, "It's not coming from _our_ network" if prompted. It's worth noting anyway, as it's unlikely coincidence. I doubt someone who isn't related to them would be issuing these, all things considered. Time will tell though.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh yeah... what about IPv6?


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2013)

Add to that list  attacked in past week roughly:

vpsBoard images host (which we haven't officially re-launched)

coloscamming.com which is a CC site with their rack photos.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll try to play the devils advocate and say it isn't them but the deck is for sure loaded in that direction >_>

VPSB gets a pretty constant flood last I checked. As far as I know terafire is filtering through us. I'm not sure what got targeted on their end, though.

I expect to see HVH/GVH will do another round of $75/month E3's like they've done before. A couple months back HVH was fire selling 8 some odd of those on WHT. HVH is the screwed up one of the bunch. A brand that no more than a few months ago was about to go broke over owing ~$2000 to CC is now reselling every last thing they can from CC.

If I was a dedicated reseller at CC I would be screaming for the $75/month deals. Ernie's brand is small and no amount of whoring on LE & paid reviews on WHT is going to suddenly turn him into the kinda guy that can go buy $8,000 in E3's just to have them take 3 years to break even.

Jon quoted me ~$250/20A for the 2nd strip and like $350 - $400 for a 3rd strip so of that $75/month you're already eating $15/month - $20/month in power costs alone. Lets say Jon really likes Earnie and wants to see him grow so he at costs the physical rack and some bandwidth (say $1000/month for the rack, power, & a couple hundred mbit transit). You're talking $50/server in costs alone, leaving you ~$15/month in capital to cover support costs, admin costs, IP costs (~$0), & costs to pay back the purchase.

It'd literally be 3 - 4 years to pay off the gear. The number is really 5 years but Jon's the most aggressive sales rep I know so the prices are likely quite a bit less than that.

Now, for RTO's there's been multiple numbers floating around that say CC only charges 6% interest for the life of the RTO.

It's just a huge ass wall of 'at cost' operations. It's always possible he has some king-pin big wig customers that lets them swim in so much spare capital that he can feed the market from the teet to keep LE alive (and healthy?).

My bets on the next fire sale of those boxes? GVH/HVH. I can't see it being Chris, he seems to prefer much more affordable gear ($20 - $40/month stuff), I'm guessing they're just a lot easier to push out the door than a full blown E3.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2013)

I wonder if those Iranians pay full rate at CC?  Or is that how they finance the giveaways, with dirty money?

Someone is bankrolling those clowns.  You can't lose money on a server for 3 years, which is about the useful life span of the gear.


----------



## switsys (Oct 16, 2013)

nunim said:


> /.../  but I would hate to be customers getting shifted to a new location, I'm sure this will piss off a lot of customers.


Yes, this is pure sh*t. I chose them EXCLUSIVELY for one of their European locations.


Then this comes straight OUT OF THE BLUE.


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2013)

In related news....

URPad's ticketing and ordering stuff still seems to be offline / under attack.

@Chris Miller,  update on things?


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2013)

Well,  I just noticed their panel and customer stuff is BACK ONLINE!

Their stuff is out there in Los Angeles behind filtering now.

Glad to see this.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 16, 2013)

drmike said:


> Well,  I just noticed their panel and customer stuff is BACK ONLINE!


----------



## raidz (Oct 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who was stoked when I saw that they are offering DDoS protection at the Blacklotus dc?

URPad guys: What kind of protection is this, how does it work? 10gbit, 1gbit protection? PPS? When do you nullroute?


----------



## Lee (Oct 16, 2013)

raidz said:


> Am I the only one who was stoked when I saw that they are offering DDoS protection at the Blacklotus dc?
> 
> URPad guys: What kind of protection is this, how does it work? 10gbit, 1gbit protection? PPS? When do you nullroute?


and breathe....


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 17, 2013)

raidz said:


> Am I the only one who was stoked when I saw that they are offering DDoS protection at the Blacklotus dc?
> 
> URPad guys: What kind of protection is this, how does it work? 10gbit, 1gbit protection? PPS? When do you nullroute?


Their product page gives a first hint:



> *Guaranteed DDoS Protection*
> Every Black Lotus customer is protected by our Guaranteed DDoS Protection at little or no additional cost. By including a significant amount of DDoS protection with every service package, we are able to prevent most customers from ever having to purchase an upgrade. Many customers are able to realize substantial savings by preventing separate service and DDoS protection expenses.
> 
> 
> Protection against all known attacks, with a guaranteed minimum of 10 Gbps and 6,000,000 packets per second


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep, interesting the Los Angeles BlackLotus filtering.

Good to have alternatives to the CNServers-only filtering.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 19, 2013)

So how is everyone finding the move? I'm half way considering a Houston VPS but want to wait until all the transfers are done as it seems like they're swamped and behind as per LET comments. Don't want to jump into the mix just yet


----------



## peterw (Oct 22, 2013)

I am out of Urpad. CA, TX, and FL are covered by other providers I am using.


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

When you choose a VPS, sometimes it is important to you the LOCATION of it.

Now, things are very easy (for one side only): just move and ... that's all. \o/

I hope urpad /root level does not lose my "suspended data" in this migration.

The good part of this info is: they could be moving to China and they are not, so, their clients can be happy with the news.


----------



## peterw (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone knowing how the move ended? Everything fine with URPad?


----------



## switsys (Oct 29, 2013)

Nothing has happened to 'my' node yet.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 29, 2013)

switsys said:


> Nothing has happened to 'my' node yet.


Is it inside CC? Or one of their quadra/etc nodes?

Francisco


----------



## switsys (Oct 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Is it inside CC? Or one of their quadra/etc nodes?
> 
> 
> Francisco


It's on a European node.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 29, 2013)

switsys said:


> It's on a European node.


Probably why.

I imagine all of their manpower went to closing out their biggest monthly contracts 

I'm sure EU will migrate in the coming weeks or whenever the contract comes up for renewal.

Francisco


----------



## switsys (Oct 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Probably why.
> 
> 
> I imagine all of their manpower went to closing out their biggest monthly contracts
> ...


Unfortunately - you are probably right.

The location was the main reason for me to even enter the contract.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I imagine all of their manpower went to closing out their biggest monthly contracts


So maybe not a good time to order something from them.


----------



## switsys (Nov 13, 2013)

peterw said:


> Anyone knowing how the move ended? Everything fine with URPad?


My VPS has been moved to 'LABL4' today.


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2013)

Is everything URPad related now shuttered at ColoCrossing locations?


----------



## switsys (Nov 14, 2013)

DragonDF said:


> /.../ they could be moving to China and they are not, so, their clients can be happy with the news.


I would have preferred that they moved my VPS to China.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 14, 2013)

drmike said:


> Is everything URPad related now shuttered at ColoCrossing locations?


Yup.



switsys said:


> I would have preferred that they moved my VPS to China.


Me too.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 16, 2013)

drmike said:


> Is everything URPad related now shuttered at ColoCrossing locations?


Yes sir, the migrations have been completed.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 16, 2013)

The fact you dropped ColoCrossing makes me happy, but you don't respond to support tickets.

My mate has a VPS with you guys which is extremely slow, that he refused to pay his invoice because he can't even run apt-get install without it taking 30 minutes to even load it successfully.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 16, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> The fact you dropped ColoCrossing makes me happy, but you don't respond to support tickets.
> 
> My mate has a VPS with you guys which is extremely slow, that he refused to pay his invoice because he can't even run apt-get install without it taking 30 minutes to even load it successfully.



We do our best to reply to all tickets within a timely manner and recently more then doubled the size of our staff. Tell your friend to submit a ticket and send the ticket ID to Chris @ Rootleveltech.com


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 16, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> We do our best to reply to all tickets within a timely manner and recently more then doubled the size of our staff. Tell your friend to submit a ticket and send the ticket ID to Chris @ Rootleveltech.com


He has a ticket open, his email contains thrdev


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 16, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> He has a ticket open, his email contains thrdev


There is nothing in a open or in-progress status containing that. Could you get him to email me the ticket ID?


----------

